# How to Remove Secondary Air Injection Pump in 1.8T??



## polycat33 (Dec 4, 2010)

I may need to replace the Secondary Air Injection pump on my 2001 1.8T beetle. I found the part at ECS tuning and was thinking of swapping it out myself, with the help of a friend who has done a lot of work on his own car. However, this pump seems to be pretty hard to get at to detach, and it seems impossible to actually remove it from the engine compartment without taking something else off too. My friend said it looked like if you removed the intake manifold you'd be able to get at the pump, but removing the intake manifold seems to be a pretty involved process (am I wrong about this?) and I'm wondering if that's overkill.

Can anyone advice on the best way to go about this? Or am I best off just letting my mechanic do the replacement for an $89 labor fee?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

you dont have to remove the intake manifold to get to it. Just disconnect the hoses going to intake and combi valve first. Then loosen the 3 allen bolts that hold the bracket which holds the secondary air pump. remove the oil dipstick/tube and be careful not to brake it. you can then move it around and get to the 3 bolts to disconnect the pump from the bracket and then you should be able to get it out. You may have to move the power steering bottle for extra clearance but ive done it without moving it also.


----------



## polycat33 (Dec 4, 2010)

Is the power steering bottle just to the left of the battery? 

It still sounds like there's not going to be enough room to get to all the bolts (I thought there were just two, I guess I can't even see the third) and get it out by just removing the dipstick tube... are the '99 and '01 versions identical in the layout of everything, so if you can get it out this way I should definitely be able to get it out this way?


----------



## polycat33 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just checked and the engine code is AWU. With a different engine code, is it possbile the pump is located slightly differently and more difficult to access?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

post a picture of the engine bay and i could tell you if its the same, but im pretty sure its the same


----------



## polycat33 (Dec 4, 2010)

Where is the power steering bottle? Is it the one with the green cap just to the right of my pumps intake hose? And how do I move it? Here's a picture.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

yes thats the power steering. Theres a bolt on the bottom of the container, we can even see it in the picture.

the bracket thats held by 3 allen bolts , one bolt is to the right of dipstick on front of intake manifold and the other 2 are behind intake manifold.

Once you remove those 3 allen bolts, the pump is loose in there , at this point you can rotate it and remove the 3 bolts holding the pump to this bracket, then you can take the pump out seperate from bracket.


----------



## polycat33 (Dec 4, 2010)

I understand how to remove the pump now, I'm just confused by the power steering bottle. What's involved in moving it? Are you talking about loosening it, or detaching it completely? Does that bottle hold fluid or just allow the fluid to be poured into the system? Will it leak or will I lose fluid if I loosen or remove it? 

What ended up happening was a friend helped me and we replaced my pump, but the new pump was defective (doesn't blow out any air). I'm going to have to do the swap of the replacement for the defective one myself, when my friend did most of the work on the original replacement. It seemed pretty tight and took a lot of maneuvering, and I could definitely use the extra room when doing it myself, since that seemed to be the most tricky part of the job. 

Any chance you know how I can go about testing the new pump before I put it in to ensure it's actually pumping air? If I brought it in to my mechanic would he be able to power it up unattached to the vehicle? I would really like to be sure the new pump is fully functional before doing the labor for the second time.


----------



## Cwhitjr (Sep 27, 2001)

You don't have to remove the power steering pump. I just replaced mine.


----------

